# The SureFire E2L-AA Thread



## etc (Apr 23, 2010)

Surefire E2L-AA

Still doesn't appear to be for sale anywhere.

Any idea when it's scheduled to go on sale?

Any links, pics would be helpful.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

No official announcements have been made.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

If the wait for a SF 2AA light is killing you... grab a 9P shell & install a low Vf driver drop in :thumbsup:

Curious about this E2L-AA myself


----------



## etc (Apr 24, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

Already did the 9P thing...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



etc said:


> Already did the 9P thing...




Not Surefire enough eh... too Frankenstein?


----------



## bonvivantmike (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

It's been a while. Anyone have any updates?


----------



## Hitthespot (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

Nobody wants a nice AA Surefire more than me; however I wouldn't hold my breath on this one. It may take a while. I think we will see the LX1 first and that's OK with me too.

Bill


----------



## jp2515 (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

Ahem...

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=227849


----------



## Federal LG (May 31, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

Surefire is (definitely) unpredictable !!


----------



## BigD64 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

I've had an E2L-AA prototype for like 2 years about time for them to get off their butts and produce it!


----------



## pinchia (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

It has just been put on Surefire's site
http://www.surefire.com/E2LAA-Outdoorsman


----------



## Hitthespot (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



Federal LG said:


> Surefire is (definitely) unpredictable !!


 


pinchia said:


> It has just been put on Surefire's site
> http://www.surefire.com/E2LAA-Outdoorsman


 
Apparently they are unpredictable. I didn't expect to see it this quick.

Bill


----------



## Per-Sev (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

Looks like a nice light if someone picks one up I would like to see some beam shots if possible. All I buy are AA lights and this looks promising.


----------



## carrot (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

Hi Per-Sev, please note that the E2L-AA will use the exact same optic system as the current E1L, E2L, E2DL, and L1 and possibly the same as the LX2. Beamshots of those will give you a good feel for how the light is.


----------



## Per-Sev (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



carrot said:


> Hi Per-Sev, please note that the E2L-AA will use the exact same optic system as the current E1L, E2L, E2DL, and L1 and possibly the same as the LX2. Beamshots of those will give you a good feel for how the light is.


Thanks carrot, the pics looked like it used the same head but I was not sure. I have always liked Surefire lights and I think this would be a nice back up to my Haiku since they both use the same cells now. I do prefer a flush tail on my lights so I will have to see about that I use the candle mode quite a bit with my lights.


----------



## Coolhand68 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

I think I would have preferred a single AA E2L that comes in slightly under 5" rather than a 2AA that's over 6.5 inches. But I'm not complaining, always nice to see new Surefire products introduced to their line-up.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

80 lumens on high-mode from 2AA cells?

Surefire could have done better than that, even if they are OTF lumens.


----------



## computernut (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

I'm not a big fan of the length either but not much you can do with 2xAA cells. 80 lumens for 9 hours seems respectable, I love my E2L for not how bright it is but how long it runs. This might be the flashlight for my BoB.


----------



## asdalton (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



Monocrom said:


> 80 lumens on high-mode from 2AA cells?
> 
> Surefire could have done better than that, even if they are OTF lumens.



If they intend it to have a practical runtime with alkaline cells, then 80 lumens is pretty reasonable.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



asdalton said:


> If they intend it to have a practical runtime with alkaline cells, then 80 lumens is pretty reasonable.


 
Hopefully when the light ships it'll come with instructions to use lithiums or rechargeable AA cells.


----------



## pinchia (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

On the product page it said
*Output & runtimes based on AA lithium batteries


Wonder how long will it run if it uses Alkaline ones.


----------



## WildChild (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



Monocrom said:


> Hopefully when the light ships it'll come with instructions to use lithiums or rechargeable AA cells.



http://www.surefire.com/E2LAA-Outdoorsman


> Choice of power source: two AA lithium (included) or AA alkaline batteries


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



pinchia said:


> On the product page it said
> *Output & runtimes based on AA lithium batteries
> 
> 
> Wonder how long will it run if it uses Alkaline ones.



I'm sure we'll all find out sooner or later since I guess there will be many reviews of this light once the CPF "review staff" get around to it.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



WildChild said:


> http://www.surefire.com/E2LAA-Outdoorsman


 
Once again, hopefully it will *ship *with instructions to use lithium or rechargeable cells.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



Monocrom said:


> 80 lumens on high-mode from 2AA cells?
> 
> Surefire could have done better than that, even if they are OTF lumens.


 
Good Observation. Isn't the new Backup 120 lumens at 3 volts? 80 lumens just doesn't seem correct?

Bill


----------



## computernut (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



Hitthespot said:


> Good Observation. Isn't the new Backup 120 lumens at 3 volts? 80 lumens just doesn't seem correct?
> 
> Bill


 
The new E1B is 110 lumens for 1.3 hours (until <50 lumens), the E2L-AA is spec'd at 80 lumens for 9 hours (until <1 lumens). Would be interesting to see a runtime chart when someone finally gets one.


----------



## BigMHoff (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

I got sick of waiting.
https://www.lighthound.com/FiveMega-C-Head-2xAA-Battery-with-Integrated-Tailcap-Switch-Black-Finish_p_3383.html


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 9, 2010)

*Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

http://www.surefire.com/E2LAA-Outdoorsman

It´s official!! Even before LX1! 

I can´t believe... 

Can´t wait to get one! Anyone intend to get one too ?


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

I´m laughing out loud... cause yesterday I posted asking for it´s release... 

:twothumbs


----------



## Brigadier (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

Personally, I am not interested. I would hate to have an expensive SureFire ruined by a leaking alkaline battery. I'll stick with the 123 versions.


----------



## carrot (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

It is sooooooooooooooooooooo long. How are you supposed to carry that?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*



carrot said:


> It is sooooooooooooooooooooo long. How are you supposed to carry that?



That's what I was wondering. Are people planning just to have these in bags or what?


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

I think this light is not for pocket EDC. Personally I prefer 1xCR123 or 1xAA lights for EDC, due to it´s size, obviously.

I intend to get one E2L-AA for my camping trips while in the country. Gonna attach it to my belt. No problem to carry!


----------



## kito109654 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

No thanks on the form factor. Plus I just like 123's. It's not like lithium AA's are any cheaper than 123's now, and they wont last as long. 
Is anyone planning on running 14500's in this or something? Can that be safely done?

Edit: I noticed this on the page yesterday, just an fyi.


----------



## Flashlightboy (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

Thought it was an odd product offering when it was first announced and I still do.

SF may be looking to capture more of the mainstream market with the AA, which is the most popular in the world, however the form factor is weird.

I think one of the curious twists is that people use AA batteries because they are cheap and readily available but SF thinks these same folks with drop $165 on a flashlight. I dunno about that one.


----------



## Darvis (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

If you put fletching on it you'd have a crossbow tracer...


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*



Flashlightboy said:


> I think one of the curious twists is that people use AA batteries because they are cheap and readily available but SF thinks these same folks with drop $165 on a flashlight. I dunno about that one.



That's a good point. It'll be interesting to see what happens with this one.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

For all of those fellow CPFers (expecially my buddy Crenshaw) that I have argued with over the years regarding Surefire and their use of AAs, and saying that they would never produce such a light......

I appologize. 

Because there it is. I was wrong.

MSax


----------



## bigchelis (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

The E2L AA is something I would really like.

Of course the stock driver would be the 1st thing to go.:laughing:


My plan for one of these is to make it deliver 300 OTF lumens from an R2 and powered by 2 NiMH AA cells, with li-on primaries as back-ups.

bigC


----------



## carrot (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*



MSaxatilus said:


> For all of those fellow CPFers (expecially my buddy Crenshaw) that I have argued with over the years regarding Surefire and their use of AAs, and saying that they would never produce such a light......
> 
> I appologize.
> 
> ...


I wish you were right.  :shakehead


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

Is this the first ever AA Surefire?
I always find AA flashlights interesting. But I would like to know the regulated runtime with alkalines before getting one. The possibility to use AA lithiums is good but not by it self; I can't see the advantage if I can use CR123 instead. Therefore I use to value a AA light by the usefulness with alkalines as well: the batteries are available in every little store.

Regards, Patric

Post 1000!


----------



## Mike 208 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

The "Saint" headlight was the first.

I may be mistaken, but I seem to remember a thread on this forum about 2-3 years ago (give or take) that showed a Surefire catalog from another country (I believe South Korea). In this catalog was a 2AA E-Series Surefire. I remember a discussion about why this light wasn't sold elsewhere, and the answer was that CR123A batteries are very difficult to find in that country. Therefore, a AA power source was used. If my memory is correct, AA Surefire light(s) have been around for awhile.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

Regarding the length (6.6 inches), I don't see it being that much different in actual field carry/use to the SureFire L2 @ 6.1 inches. :shrug:
(My wife (5'6") pocket-carried the SF L2 in Afghanistan for 6 months and its length didn't seem to be an issue...)

BTW, the SureFire weblink to this product had already been posted four days ago in etc's *Update on Surefire E2L-AA?* thread.


----------



## JNewell (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*



Darvis said:


> If you put fletching on it you'd have a crossbow tracer...



ROTFLMAO! 



SuperTrouper said:


> That's what I was wondering. Are people planning just to have these in bags or what?



There is an optional wheels kit for this light. Look under "accessories."









j/k...


----------



## Illum (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*



carrot said:


> It is sooooooooooooooooooooo long. How are you supposed to carry that?



for a former M3 owner, I'm surprised to hear this from you:thinking:

and please, can anyone tell me why cr123As are under Parts and accessories for this light?


----------



## kelmo (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

You notice that the pictures posted never show the bezel markings? Its a KX1 I bet. All this sucker is is a stretched E1L with an updated emitter.


----------



## Illum (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*



kelmo said:


> You notice that the pictures posted never show the bezel markings? Its a KX1 I bet. All this sucker is is a stretched E1L with an updated emitter.



its most likely a KX1, that has always been the presumption, other type of heads are all buck converters


----------



## Vesper (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*



carrot said:


> It is sooooooooooooooooooooo long. How are you supposed to carry that?



6.5 in isn't too terribly long. It'll fill the role that all the other 2xAA lights do.


----------



## afraidofdark (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

It's only a tenth of an inch longer than a G3/9P/C3. I love the form-factor of the 3-cell SF lights. 

I think this one looks rad 

Regarding leaking alkaline cells, it seems from the product page that the E2L-AA ships with lithium cells (but still works with alkies). 

This might be the ultimate gift light for appreciative non-flashaholics, who might not have CR123s laying around ...


----------



## Size15's (Jun 9, 2010)

*The Surefire E2L-AA Thread*



Kestrel said:


> BTW, the SureFire weblink to this product had already been posted four days ago in etc's *Update on Surefire E2L-AA?* thread.


I've just merged this new thread with the existing one and given it a new title


----------



## ypsifly (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I now know what my next light will be. In fact I might get two. One for my back pack and one for my fishing gear. Looks like a good BOB light since AAs seem to be the most common batteries around.


----------



## saabgoblin (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



computernut said:


> The new E1B is 110 lumens for 1.3 hours (until <50 lumens), the E2L-AA is spec'd at 80 lumens for 9 hours (until <1 lumens). Would be interesting to see a runtime chart when someone finally gets one.


Surefire's site does make a notation that 9Hours**until 1 Lumen as opposed to their other listings being rated/stated at "Tactical Brightness" for the [email protected] Lumens for 11 hours until it drops below 50 lumens if I am correct. What type of regulation, who knows, well I guess someone around here does but they aren't telling as of yet. Still it's a presumably pretty nice light for those who have little access to or are put off by CR123 that would like a Surefire, a nice Surefire option for non flashaholics or bug out bags and AA fans in general. With the way that Led efficiency is going, AA's are becoming more and more of an option at least in my book.

The main question that I have is how long for the light to hit 40Lumens and or the point where you can notice the diminishing level of output, 2-4 hours would be more than respectable IMHO. I still want the LX1, although, nothing is wrong with my E1B!:thumbsup:


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The Surefire E2L-AA Thread*



Size15's said:


> I've just merged this new thread with the existing one and given it a new title



Thanks Al... I didn´t realize the other thread.

I found some pics of it in Surefire Korea website:

http://www.surefirekorea.com/board/...2&page=2&type=v&num1=999959&num2=00000&lock=N

I don´t know if this link is totally safe. I think it is because my antivirus didn´t say anything, but enter at your own risk. :nana:


----------



## Size15's (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The Surefire E2L-AA Thread*



Federal LG said:


> Thanks Al... I didn´t realize the other thread.
> 
> I found some pics of it in Surefire Korea website:
> 
> ...


That's years old! That proto-type 2AA body is the 2nd one shown (the first shown 2AA body was on PK's own website years before that)

BTW, SureFireKorea is fine - a useful resource


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The Surefire E2L-AA Thread*

What I want to know is if a regular E1L/E1e body will work with it and how long it will run off of 1xcr123. Then it would be like an E1B but the low comes on first, drool..........


----------



## bigfoot (Jun 9, 2010)

It's great to have some variety. Not sure what all the fuss is about with CR123 vs. AA cells. For those folks who have limited access to CR123, or have lots of other devices running off AA batteries, this is a great product.

SureFire quality meets the ubiquitous AA. :thumbsup:


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: The Surefire E2L-AA Thread*



Size15's said:


> That's years old! That proto-type 2AA body is the 2nd one shown (the first shown 2AA body was on PK's own website years before that)
> 
> BTW, SureFireKorea is fine - a useful resource



Oops... my bad.

I just google it searching for E2L-AA images and voilá!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*



carrot said:


> It is sooooooooooooooooooooo long. How are you supposed to carry that?


 
I've clip-carried 2AA lights before. The added length compared to lights running off of 2xCR123 cells isn't really that much greater.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 10, 2010)

Plenty of us will buy it, LEGO the hell out of it's body with stuff like the VME head or even Aleph, ship the stock head off to Milky, and perhaps after modding stick Li-ion AA's into it.

Another black hole I'll happily end up throwing my wallet into. lovecpf


----------



## pjandyho (Jun 10, 2010)

I must say that I am not an AA fan considering that Energizer and Surefire CR123s could be purchased easily here in Singapore but I must say that I am sort of intrigued by the E2L-AA. And like what KDOG3 said, at least I could try to lego the bezel to my existing E1e or E1B body for a low mode first and high mode second, and opt for the AA tube when super long runtime is needed. I think this rocks.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 10, 2010)

Why all the hate for a SF AA light? I also much prefer CR123 lights, but I do like some variety in my lights & see the potential in this light for a “BOB” and/or for long term power failure use, etc..

 I never understood the attitude that if something is not right for you, it’s no good for anyone, or (better yet) that it shouldn’t have been built at all. If you don’t like it, don’t buy it.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 10, 2010)

RWT1405 said:


> I also much prefer CR123 lights, but I do like some variety in my lights & see the potential in this light for a “BOB” and/or for long term power failure use, etc..


I agree. Virtually everything I have is either CR123 or AAA, but I've been patiently waiting for a good low-voltage P60-type LED drop-in so I can convert my car glovebox G3L to 2xAA. I figure that the greatest chance of needing spares & not having them is when I'm in my car away from home. Therefore, 2xAA. And since I'm a SF nut, a SF 2xAA light would be a great backup option to have. To reiterate - in my car & far away from home.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*



carrot said:


> It is sooooooooooooooooooooo long. How are you supposed to carry that?



Says the guy who walked around a city with a Olight M30 in his front pocket....


----------



## Vernon (Jun 10, 2010)

$25 per inch = $165


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*



GarageBoy said:


> Says the guy who walked around a city with a Olight M30 in his front pocket....





Is it true, Carrot ?























(from the guy who walks around the city with a Fenix TK20 in the front pocket...)


----------



## ninemm (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

I just can't get excited about this light. I prefer shorter Surefires.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

I think it is great but I am a 123 kinda guy


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*



GarageBoy said:


> Says the guy who walked around a city with a Olight M30 in his front pocket....


 
Maybe he was just glad to see you.


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 11, 2010)

Interesting to see the responses after so many years of CPFers wishing for a (handheld) SureFire flashlight using AAs :thinking:


----------



## TMedina (Jun 11, 2010)

Honestly, I'm dying to see if the head is E-series compatible.

Because if it is, I think I just found my new EDC light. 

Even if it isn't,  because I'm a relapsed flashaholic. :huh:

-Trevor


----------



## sjmack (Jun 11, 2010)

Eh, I guess it is nice to see Surefire branch out a bit, but I think I'll pass on this one. For that price I'd rather pick up a Stratum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2010)

Well unlike you folks in the CONUS lithium primaries can cost you "big bickies" down here (which is why I went Li-Ion), I for one applaud Surefire for finally entering the 2AA arena, why all the angst? Fenix, Jetbeam, Nitecore, ITP, Lumapower, Olight & EagleTac make 2AA format lights as well... some people simply prefer that format (for their own varied reasons) :thumbsup:


Surefire product blurb excerpt - _"An excellent choice for outdoor activities, emergency preparedness, or everyday-carry needs, especially when access to 123A lithium batteries may be limited."_

Additional details @ Surefire


----------



## watchcollector1968 (Jun 11, 2010)

I for one am really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 11, 2010)

Other than the AA form-factor, is this light likely to suffer from the "Follow the bouncing ball" syndrome when you switch it on? 

Stopped EDCing my legoed E2DL because of that.


----------



## Hitthespot (Jun 11, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Other than the AA form-factor, is this light likely to suffer from the "Follow the bouncing ball" syndrome when you switch it on?
> 
> Stopped EDCing my legoed E2DL because of that.


 
I must have missed something Monocrom. What is Bouncing Ball syndrome?

Thanks Bill


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 11, 2010)

Hitthespot said:


> I must have missed something Monocrom. What is Bouncing Ball syndrome?
> 
> Thanks Bill



Kinda like those sing-along videos where the words are at the bottom of the screen and you follow along with the 'bouncing ball'.

When the hotspot is relatively much brighter than the surrounding corona you tend to focus only on what is being illuminated in the spot. 

When you move the light around to scan an area your eyes will tend to follow the spot (as opposed to having a more evenly lit scene where you don't need to move your eyes as much) in a somewhat similar fashion to following a bouncing ball.

My LX2 has this effect so at this point it is relegated to strictly outdoor+distance uses. 

Sorry if that was confusing...I had it straight in my head at any rate.


----------



## Fooboy (Jun 11, 2010)

Does anyone recall the actual runtime of the E2L on high?

I want to say it was 6 hours even. However, I believe someone (Bigchelis?) put their E2L into an IS and it was clocking 110 lumens, not 60 ... as this was in the OLD days - when surefire used to underrate their lumens. SF has stopped doing this ... so the 80 L for the AA is likely accurate.

If I had to venture a guess, I think output between the AA and 123 is about even and the 123 version probably runs in regulation 2 more hours then the E2L-AA would


----------



## Illum (Jun 11, 2010)

Fooboy said:


> Does anyone recall the actual runtime of the E2L on high?
> 
> I want to say it was 6 hours even. However, I believe someone (Bigchelis?) put their E2L into an IS and it was clocking 110 lumens, not 60 ... as this was in the OLD days - when surefire used to underrate their lumens. SF has stopped doing this ... so the 80 L for the AA is likely accurate.
> 
> If I had to venture a guess, I think output between the AA and 123 is about even and the 123 version probably runs in regulation 2 more hours then the E2L-AA would



2007 E2L is about 9 hours...single mode
2008 E2L is about 6 hours high, 63 hours low
For details, check sig link

2xCR123As are basically 6V 1400mah
2xAAs are 3V 2000mah [current dependent]

Since no E1L Cree runtimes have been established to date [ironic isn't it...]
Runtimes may be derived from examining current draw


parnass said:


> Here are current draw measurements (in milliamps) I made from some of my flashlights. You can compare the E1L to other lights and perhaps extrapolate the runtime from the other lights you own.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 12, 2010)

Hitthespot said:


> I must have missed something Monocrom. What is Bouncing Ball syndrome?
> 
> Thanks Bill


 
BigHonu beat me to it. 

LX2, E2DL, E1B. All three use an optic that produces a beam of light that is exactly that . . . A beam. Hotspot is circular, and completely overwhelms the little amount of sidespill that you get. In order to see what is ahead, in a wide area, you have to swing the light back and forth. Your eyes instinctively follow the hotspot that looks like a bouncing ball as you try to scan the wide area.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 12, 2010)

Sometimes that "bouncing ball" has advantages, particularly when you don't want a lot of flood "bouncing" back at you, and need throw in some situations. Also, with a low beam "bouncing ball" you are not disturbing others, but focusing your light on the target. A place for "bouncing ball", and "glarey flood" out there, depending on the situation. I like the "bouncing ball" of my MN15, and MN60, for throw. LOL.

Bill


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 12, 2010)

Is an F04 that hard to put on if you need up close illumination?

I quite like the "bouncing ball" syndrome of the TIR optics.
I also find that the TIR's still have sufficient spill.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 12, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> Is an F04 that hard to put on if you need up close illumination?


 
A good combination of flood and throw isn't too much to ask for. Especially without the need to spend extra on an attachment.



> I also find that the TIR's still have sufficient spill.


 
Have to disagree with you there. I find the spill on my E2DL to be nearly non-existant.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 12, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> I also find that the TIR's still have sufficient spill.



Yeah me too. Even my KX2 with one RCR123. My LX2 likewise.

Bill


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 12, 2010)

I also find the TIR's to have no/very limited spill and thus find them useless for what I need. 

If the TIR's work for you, that is great. As for me, they're worthless.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 12, 2010)

RWT1405 said:


> I also find the TIR's to have no/very limited spill and thus find them useless for what I need.
> 
> If the TIR's work for you, that is great. As for me, they're worthless.
> 
> My .02 FWIW YMMV



Yelling makes you right.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 12, 2010)

calipsoii said:


> Yelling makes you right.


 
Some folks prefer/need larger print. Doesn't always translate as yelling. 

But yeah, the points he brought up; he is right.


----------



## Illum (Jun 12, 2010)

thats one of the disadvantages with optical colimators...its doing exactly what its supposed to do...but sometimes making a flashlight resemble a laser beats the purpose of having a flashlight


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 12, 2010)

A litle LDF between the optic and the lens is an amazing thing but using LDF is sort of a lost art here on CPF. So many variations and strengths of LDF you can usually find exactly what you need. 
I guess that's a casualty of the OP reflector being around as long as it has been.


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice addition to SF's lineup.

I guess the length can't be helped since running on two AA's end to end is longer than two CR123s.


----------



## RWT1405 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry about the post before, I did not intend it as yelling. 

I am sorry if anyone found it offensive.

My .02 FWIW YMMV


----------



## TMedina (Jun 12, 2010)

It's all good - in another couple of years, they'll stop making glasses thick enough and I'll end up typing everything in large font.

Muhahahahah...fear me! :huh:

-Trevor


----------



## JNewell (Jun 12, 2010)

RWT1405 said:


> Sorry about the post before, I did not intend it as yelling.
> 
> I am sorry if anyone found it offensive.
> 
> My .02 FWIW YMMV


 
No sweat at all. In any case, regardless of font size and color, YELLING IS BY LONG-STANDING CONVENTION DONE IN ALL CAPS.   I actually thought it was a humorous touch, because I basically have the same objection to the TIR models. I recently bought an original L2 because I prefer the reflectors and found a wicked good price on a sealed NIB L2 ($120).


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a feeling this will be a light that us flashaholics will gift to our non flashaholic friends.

I know I want to gift E2L's and E2D L's but the trouble of finding primaries and their cost for the person that receives the light makes me rethink my decision. Only (gun) shooting clubs sell them here and they are a few pennies shy of 4$ each.


----------



## Russki (Jun 12, 2010)

Definitely great light.
E-series legos is one of my favorites.
Here are some 2AA resent additions to my collection.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 13, 2010)

At least the TIR they use in the Cree lights don't give you the "all throw no spill" beam that the 3rd gen KL1 did.

BTW: for those who were complaining that there were no good made in USA AA lights (ahem, carrot) well, here's your answer


----------



## carrot (Jun 13, 2010)

No, GB, you are wrong, Peak is the only maker of good USA-made AA lights, until the E2L-AA proves to not be vaporware.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 14, 2010)

Tempest UK said:


> Interesting to see the responses after so many years of CPFers wishing for a (handheld) SureFire flashlight using AAs :thinking:



Well... I totally agree with you :thinking:


----------



## Illum (Jun 14, 2010)

carrot said:


> No, GB, you are wrong, Peak is the only maker of good USA-made AA lights, until the E2L-AA proves to not be vaporware.




you could say that at one point Peak only had AA's in their line of lights, but calling it the "only" maker of "good USA-made AA lights" might stir an argument


----------



## ToddM (Jun 20, 2010)

Interesting I like the possibility of using hi cap AA rechargeable batts (I see surefire does not list rechargeable as an option, any reason they would not work?) as a just around the house or camping light but I'll have to wait to see what the run times are. 

It's pretty misleading that they changed the way they rate the run time so you can't easily make a comparison to the CR123 version E2L or any of the other lights on their page it seems. If the CR123 E2L is running 11 hours to 50 lumens, and the AA version on lithium AAs is only running 9 hours to 1 lumen the real question is how long will it run to 50 lumens. 

The cost doesn't bother me, it's the same price as the 123 version and would save a lot of $ in 123 batteries. It obviously would not replace a duty light or a light that might have to sit for long durations with no use for those areas the 123s are better.


----------



## Jida (Jun 29, 2010)

*Why are there no reviews on the E2LAA?*

No beamshots, no reviews out there, no feedback from the community,...

Lots of people that have seen the light and the same stat sheet from Surefire.

I am seriously considering this light as the primary BoB solution. The 9/60 hours of runtime with AA's+Solar Charger could make for a very nice solution.

The lights appear to be for sale right now yet there are no reviews that I can find. If it is not available right now (for whatever reason) you would think that some reviewers would have gotten samples to generate hype.


----------



## Black Rose (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Why are there no reviews on the E2LAA?*

It's not available for sale yet, just pre-sales.

It's supposed to be available July 7th.

EDIT: post updated after threads merged.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Why are there no reviews on the E2LAA?*

I may be wrong here but I don't believe Surefire currently give out review samples to the Flashaholic community. They've no need to generate interest. 

We know who they are and they know we want their goods!


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Why are there no reviews on the E2LAA?*



Black Rose said:


> Based on what's being talked about in the 4 page thread on the E2L AA, it's not available for sale yet, just pre-sales.


There is also this thread in CPF/MP that may provide more info. 

I agree that this would be a fantastic BoB light with Energizer L92 lithium AA's as backup for a 'standard load' of Eneloop NiMH AA's.


----------



## rebelproud (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Why are there no reviews on the E2LAA?*



Jida said:


> No beamshots, no reviews out there, no feedback from the community,...
> 
> Lots of people that have seen the light and the same stat sheet from Surefire.
> 
> ...



Then buy the thing and do a review on it. This is your golden opportunity to be the first!


----------



## Jida (Jun 29, 2010)

Being first is not always best.

I am just a little surprised that there is no additional info out there on the light outside of stat sheets and speculation.


----------



## Per Arne (Jul 5, 2010)

Any updates ?


----------



## knightrider (Jul 5, 2010)

I have one on order right now. I view it as a longer E1L and nothing more. It isn't really revolutionary, unless you are viewing a AA flashlight by Surefire as revolutionary, which I guess it is in a way. But if you have seen an L1, E1L, E2L beam, you know what to expect.

The only thing I'm curious about is runtime in the different levels on lithium and then on standard alkaline batteries. Hopefully it is an actual KX1 E1L head like was seen at Shot Show.

Another fun flavor of the executive series. It's a great time to be a flashaholic, lots of great things coming out lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Anyone have an E2L-AA yet?*

I'm surprised I haven't seen more talk about this. What I'm really trying to find out is if it will work on a 1xcr123 body and what the runtime on high would be. 

No reviews? Pics? Strange....


----------



## red02 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have an E2L-AA yet?*

why would you want to get an E2L-AA to use with a cr123 when you can reliably get an E1L? unless they put a new boost converter in any increase in brightness or runtime would be minimal if at all present.

EDIT: 80lm high on the AA and 40lm high on the E1L. Eating my own words now...

The newer Z2-S is not at all compatible, but since the E2L uses what looks like a KX type head threre is a good chance its compatible with the older E1L.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have an E2L-AA yet?*

Or just get a E1b... :thumbsup:


----------



## red02 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have an E2L-AA yet?*

The more I think about this idea, the better it is. I don't know if the E1B can start with the voltage from 2xAAs/NiMH, but the E2L-AA would be able to. This type of setup will be able to use virtually any battery you throw at it, even AAAs.

I'm trying to find a light just like this, but where I don't have to switch the body tube, just pop in a spacer. Great idea for an emergency setup.


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have an E2L-AA yet?*

My E1B head will fire with 2xAA nimh on high and appears just as bright as with a cr123 primary cell. The E2LAA has it's own niche for people who cannot obtain 123 cells easily. You can get AA cells cheaply just about anywhere. I would buy one if I could afford. Too much money spent on other projects lately, some light related, some not. 



red02 said:


> The more I think about this idea, the better it is. I don't know if the E1B can start with the voltage from 2xAAs/NiMH, but the E2L-AA would be able to. This type of setup will be able to use virtually any battery you throw at it, even AAAs.
> 
> I'm trying to find a light just like this, but where I don't have to switch the body tube, just pop in a spacer. Great idea for an emergency setup.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have an E2L-AA yet?*

There's an existing thread about the E2L-AA. I'll merge the two.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Anyone have an E2L-AA yet?*

Ah, so there is! LOL. I'm still trying to decide what I want to get. I think I may just get another Ra but then again....aaaauuuughhh! The indecision is driving my nuts.......


----------



## red02 (Jul 7, 2010)

You know the standard reply: "get both"


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 7, 2010)

I think the cool thing would have been a slightly wider body that could take 3x CR123 (conveniently fitting 2x 17500) and including a removable plastic sleeve to reduce the diameter for 2x AA. Boost & buck. Not exactly rocket science, but what do I know; that and two bucks buys me a cup of coffee ... :shrug:


----------



## red02 (Jul 7, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> I think the cool thing would have been a slightly wider body that could take 3x CR123 (conveniently fitting 2x 17500) and including a removable plastic sleeve to reduce the diameter for 2x AA. Boost & buck. Not exactly rocket science, but what do I know; that and two bucks buys me a cup of coffee ... :shrug:



Let me know if you ever find something like that, I'd definitely be interested. 

For now you can sheath AAs in a 14mm o-rings to almost completely eliminate battery rattle.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 8, 2010)

I am anxiously waiting for CPF member reviews of the Surefire E2L-AA. As it is Surefire's very first AA light, I'm very curious about how it performs. At $165, it isn't a cheap light though so I'm going to sit back, get comfortable, and wait patiently for the reviews to trickle in before I even think about actually buying one.


----------



## Jida (Jul 8, 2010)

Agreed.

I am completely sold on my E2DL-bk after carrying it for 6 months. The beam profile is what sold me.

The light currently throws on low almost as far as it does on high.

With 80lm in the E2L-AA I can see this being a very good solution. Just bummed that nothing is out there about the light.

I am not a light collector, I am someone that waits till what seems to be the right light and then I use that for years.

This light seems to be the next one if all is well with it.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 9, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> I am anxiously waiting for CPF member reviews of the Surefire E2L-AA. As it is Surefire's very first AA light, I'm very curious about how it performs. . .


 
:sigh:

2nd AA light.

It might be a headlamp, but it's still a Surefire light and still capable of functioning on AA cells. So it's first. (Saint Minimus.)


----------



## MattK (Jul 11, 2010)

Anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## Sean (Jul 12, 2010)

I too am really looking forward to a review of this light.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 12, 2010)

Is the e2l-aa's body actually smaller around, or just has thicker tube walls than the 1st e2l?

Also, anyone know which late release s.f. or aftermarket l.e.d. conversion heads will work with 2xAA's, that will screw onto this body?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 12, 2010)

leon2245 said:


> Is the e2l-aa's body actually smaller around, or just has thicker tube walls than the 1st e2l?
> 
> Also, anyone know which late release s.f. or aftermarket l.e.d. conversion heads will work with 2xAA's, that will screw onto this body?



I handled one at SHOT 2010 and it has a smaller diameter than an E series. It has E series head threads. Seems that tailcap with slightly larger than the body, if I recall, not sure.

Bill


----------



## AVR Mark (Jul 12, 2010)

I received my E2L AA this afternoon (from Battery Junction). It is almost exactly the same length as my Mini [email protected] AA LED. The body appears to me to be exactly the same diameter as my E2D LED. The Tail Cap is exactly like those on my two E1Es. Operation is Low (3 Lumens) then High (80 Lumens) as opposed to the E2D LED which is High (200 Lumens)then Low (5 Lumens). The head is Marked KX1B and has its own serial number. The color of the light appears to be neutral and doesn't have a green ring around it like my L1 (Cree) does. I have briefly tested it with the supplied Lithiums as well as some rechargeable Nimh. The Nimh (Imedion 2100s) seem to work just as well as the lithiums. There is a "step" inside the barrel where the size is reduced to fit the AA cells and the rechargeables fit just fine. The light has the long clip.

Mark


----------



## MR.A (Jul 12, 2010)

i'm just dying to see pictires reviews and some video. Please could you tell us more? Is it easy for you to make a small review? I'm looking for this light but here in Europe is not available yet for purchase it.

Thank you very much.

_______________________
SUREFIRE E2DL 200 LUMENS


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 12, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I handled one at SHOT 2010 and it has a smaller diameter than an E series. It has E series head threads. Seems that tailcap with slightly larger than the body, if I recall, not sure.
> 
> Bill



Shows you what I know. LOL. I got a close look at it and held it, but it did look smaller diameter than E1E, maybe because it was so long. I did not notice a B on the prototype. 

AVR Marka, will you take a current measurment at tailcap with a DMM, on high mode? Would be interesting to see how much current is being drawn from the cells.

Bill


----------



## AVR Mark (Jul 12, 2010)

According to my almost 17 year old Radio Shack "True RMS" DMM the current draw is 57 mA low and 300 mA high running on the new Lithium batteries and 57 ma low and 365 ma high on Imedion 2100 mah Nimh batteries and 56 mA low and 305 mA high with new Alkaline Duracells.

Mark


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 12, 2010)

AVR Mark said:


> According to my almost 17 year old Radio Shack "True RMS" DMM the current draw is 57 mA low and 300 mA high running on the new Lithium batteries and 57 ma low and 365 ma high on Imedion 2100 mah Nimh batteries and 56 mA low and 305 mA high with new Alkaline Duracells.
> 
> Mark



Thanks. The light will run forever on two good primary lithium's, and will do pretty good with the LSD rechargeable's. Will be interesting to see a runtime with the Alkaline's. 

Bill


----------



## knightrider (Jul 12, 2010)

Can't wait for tomorrow when mine shows up! It's a late birthday present from my Mom that I've been waiting for - birthday was half a month ago. Been waiting for a nice light like this for a long time, but it had to meet certain requirements, which the E2L-AA does.


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm looking forward to some reviews of this as well.

I'm really considering picking up one of these to keep at our lake house.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 13, 2010)

AVR Mark said:


> I received my E2L AA this afternoon (from Battery Junction). It is almost exactly the same length as my Mini [email protected] AA LED. The body appears to me to be exactly the same diameter as my E2D LED. The Tail Cap is exactly like those on my two E1Es. Operation is Low (3 Lumens) then High (80 Lumens) as opposed to the E2D LED which is High (200 Lumens)then Low (5 Lumens). The head is Marked KX1B and has its own serial number. The color of the light appears to be neutral and doesn't have a green ring around it like my L1 (Cree) does. I have briefly tested it with the supplied Lithiums as well as some rechargeable Nimh. The Nimh (Imedion 2100s) seem to work just as well as the lithiums. There is a "step" inside the barrel where the size is reduced to fit the AA cells and the rechargeables fit just fine. The light has the long clip.
> 
> Mark



Very nice... sounds like it could be a 2AA version of the E2L-KX2, with similar output(s) from either.

Also looking forward to the reviews.:twothumbs


----------



## AVR Mark (Jul 13, 2010)

I ran the light for a couple of hours last night and then checked current draw(s) again. They are notably lower than before: Lithium 36 mA low 278 mA high. Nimh 37 mA low 322 mA high. Alkaline 37 mA low 287 mA high. 

Mark


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Does it seem like the head will fit on a 1xcr123 body?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 13, 2010)

Interesting Mark. I would have expected the current to go up as the voltage dropped, what a constant current boost circuit will do when in regulation. What are the resting voltages of the Alkalines, primary Lithiums, and the LSD's now.

Bill


----------



## AVR Mark (Jul 13, 2010)

The Bezel (KX1B) fits and works just fine on my E1E. Also the really old (4 ring) KL1 that I normally use on the E1E works as best as can be expected (as well as it did when it was new) on my E2L AA body, but it only puts out about 10-15 Lumens and draws 614 mA (tested on 1 Cr123 Battery in E1E or 272 mA from 2 CR123s in my E2E).

Battery static voltages:

Lithium 1.748 volts

Nimh 1.399 volts

Alkaline 1.597 volts


Mark


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 13, 2010)

AVR Mark,

What are your initial impressions of your new E2L-AA? What do you like/dislike about it? The big question too is do you think that it was worth the amount that you spent on it?

I'm welcome to any and all opinions.


----------



## carrot (Jul 13, 2010)

So, what's the current draw on the KX1B for high and low modes?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 13, 2010)

AVR Mark said:


> The Bezel (KX1B) fits and works just fine on my E1E. Also the really old (4 ring) KL1 that I normally use on the E1E works as best as can be expected (as well as it did when it was new) on my E2L AA body, but it only puts out about 10-15 Lumens and draws 614 mA (tested on 1 Cr123 Battery in E1E or 272 mA from 2 CR123s in my E2E).
> 
> Battery static voltages:
> 
> ...



This is the resting voltage after running them for a couple of hours? That is what I was asking about.

Bill


----------



## MR.A (Jul 13, 2010)

sorry for my silly question but can the E2l AA accept eneloop AA batteries?

thanks for understanding.


----------



## Helmut.G (Jul 13, 2010)

yes, it can


----------



## knightrider (Jul 13, 2010)

Just got mine. Great light - not that exciting really other than the AA factor.

The only thing to note for me is that I don't care for the new logo. And a lot more writing and white logo/text than usually which I'm not a fan of. A little bit more billboard feel with all the stuff printed on it. Head says KX1B.

As for the size of the light, I think most people forget that not everything has to be an EDC. It's very easy to hold and actually use this light. I would rather have the length to hold it outdoors than try to use a short E1L outdoors. I always felt that the Mini Mag AA was a great size and thought lights like the E1L/E1B were a little short for real use (or longer use) but they were easier to carry by being so short.

I had a Surefire L2 awhile back and felt the length plus the width made it very large. With the E2L-AA the length isn't as bad because it's thinner. It makes a difference for sure.

At least they kept the knurling. I can't stand the new lights like the LX2 and E1B being smooth. Knurling is far superior and I'm glad they kept it on this light and didn't go all "futuristic" with it.

That's my mini review. Beam is the same as my E1B, in a longer package that takes AAs.

I do love it and it will get a ton of use. I think it will be my main outdoor light and really shine at that task.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Lets see some pics!!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 13, 2010)

Knightrider, I am trying to remember, is the head of the E1B marked KX1B?

Bill


----------



## knightrider (Jul 13, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Knightrider, I am trying to remember, is the head of the E1B marked KX1B?
> 
> Bill



My E1B is not one of the latest marketed as the 110 lumen. On my E1B head I only have "hot surface" and FC CE. Not sure on the latest version, it is probably the B that differentiates between the 80 and the new 110. Not sure though...

Will take some pics now and post in a few minutes.


----------



## knightrider (Jul 13, 2010)

Here are some pics and wall beam shots. It's not dark here and I would say if you've seen an outdoor beam shot of a E1L/E2L/E1B you know how the TIR works outdoors. I'm not much of a night time shooter and don't have the backyard others have, sorry!



























E2L-AA left side, E1B right side - high for both





E2L-AA left side, E2L right side - high for both





E2L-AA left side, E1L right side - high for both





E2L-AA left side, RA 140 Executive wide beam right side - high for both


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Sweet pics!!! That looks like a great light!! I bet the runtime on L91's is great!!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 13, 2010)

Can you explain that last beam shot? The center beam on the right looks much wider.

Bill


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 13, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Can you explain that last beam shot? The center beam on the right looks much wider.
> 
> Bill



Its a Ra with Seoul emitter.


----------



## knightrider (Jul 13, 2010)

Yup, it's the wide beam Ra. I posted the pics before adding the descriptions for the beam shots. They are there now, sorry, I just got excited about getting them posted.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 13, 2010)

knightrider said:


> Yup, it's the wide beam Ra. I posted the pics before adding the descriptions for the beam shots. They are there now, sorry, I just got excited about getting them posted.



+1 on you owning a Ra. Great pics, and yes most of the beams of the newer LED optic Surefire's mostly look the same, some brighter, some dilmmer, but mostly same profile. I must admit that I like the look of the body.

Bill


----------



## Jida (Jul 13, 2010)

It would be great to see the outside effectiveness of the AA compared to the 200lm version. Even though it has less lumens it may end up being nearly as 'effective' outside due to the TIR.


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 13, 2010)

Jida,

You wouldn't see much of a difference except the 200 lumens is about twice as bright. I have been comparing the 80 lumens E1B against the 200 lumens LX2 and all these lights uses the same TIR. The only immediate differences from light to light would be the body design, UI, and brightness. The beam profile is the same.

Knightrider,

How does the brightness compares between the E2L and E2L AA? The E2L was marketed as 60 lumens and the AA was marketed at 80 lumens. Do you see a slight difference in brightness?


----------



## Jida (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah that was what I was figuring. I would like to see 50-75 yard shots though of using the lights and seeing if it carries the same usability.

In some ways, my E2DL is overly bright at night (although I am not complaining).


----------



## knightrider (Jul 14, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> How does the brightness compares between the E2L and E2L AA? The E2L was marketed as 60 lumens and the AA was marketed at 80 lumens. Do you see a slight difference in brightness?



They seemed identical to me. They were so close in brightness, to me, that I don't think either is really brighter than the other. Or at least not brighter to the point of seeing a night and day difference.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice, and it does look like it could be bored out. At least from that pic anyway. :thumbsup:


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 14, 2010)

I love the fact that it will run on an E1e/E1L body - I wonder what the runtime is on high with a single primary? Its like an E1B but the low comes on first. Awesome. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures Knightrider. It looks like the E2L-AA is made with the typical Surefire high quality and attention for detail. :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 14, 2010)

For some reason, I now really want one... :thinking:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jul 14, 2010)

do it:twothumbs

I too want one but, i'm going to hold off for a bit. 
I was seriously contemplating getting this light for an emergency backup, however as timing would have it, i got Gene's email saying the replacement to the M60LL was out, so i'm throwing that in my G2, kinda of apples % oranges, i know, but i wanted something with a long runtime.
In my mind it makes more sense to have a light last 10hrs with 2 batts than 10hrs with 10batts

I can see myself picking up this light though, if not for me, to gift it.


----------



## red02 (Jul 14, 2010)

I was lukewarm about this light at first, but that beam is fantastic. I might just have to get one.


----------



## AVR Mark (Jul 14, 2010)

The reason that I wanted it and like it is its versatility. I can use its head on my E1E (but it won't quite run the E1E's Incandescent lamp head). The only things that I don't really like about it are that the head isn't available separately (yet) and it is very long. I am used to the E2E and variants form factor. I'm sure I'll get used to the length and I really like that it works well (so far) with the Nimh batteries.

Mark


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 14, 2010)

Any chance of a runtime test on a primary?


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 14, 2010)

It looks like perfect!

I really want one... probably gonna get one next month. I love my E1L and this new one is a perfect pair for outdoor use!


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh... and KEEP SENDING PICS, PEOPLE!!

:twothumbs


----------



## dcbeane (Jul 14, 2010)

Some of those pics remind me of "hooters" somehow
 
 (the sign! the sign!)


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 14, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> For some reason, I now really want one... :thinking:



You *NEED* one! :devil:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 14, 2010)

I know!

Unfortunately my budget is bust!

My M3LT pre-order has just come into stock, so buy buy to my savings for now 



(pun intended)


----------



## knightrider (Jul 14, 2010)

DimeRazorback said:


> I know!
> 
> Unfortunately my budget is bust!
> 
> ...



That's not a bad thing in my mind. Wanna trade? :laughing:

Still loving this light a lot. Beam is very white on mine and clean for a TIR.


----------



## gottawearshades (Jul 15, 2010)

I just ordered one of these from Battery Junction, and then asked a question on their Website, whether I could run an E1B head on two lithium AAs, and the new head on a single 123A. Here's the response I got:

I would advise you not to
change or frankenstein any of your flashlights especially surefires. The
surefire company has a life time warranty on there products but there
are ways to void this warranty and I am pretty sure by doing the things
you are suggesting you are definitely taking a chance on not having your
light being warrantied. You should not try to use a cr123a on a E2LAA
flashlight, these lights are specifically made for 2 x AA batteries by
using a cr123a battery you have the chance of not being able to power
the light at all or powering it too much and destroying the light
engine. Also the E1B runs on specifically cr123a batteries, it should
not tried to be run on AA or any other batteries because of the voltage
change and the power of the batteries, sometimes it's to much power and
can damage the light or sometimes the power of the batteries is not
enough for the light and it will not be able to light up at all. 


First: I like the verb, 'to Frankenstein" even better than "to Lego."

Second: For real? Seriously?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 15, 2010)

gottawearshades said:


> I just ordered one of these from Battery Junction, and then asked a question on their Website, whether I could run an E1B head on two lithium AAs, and the new head on a single 123A. Here's the response I got:
> 
> I would advise you not to
> change or frankenstein any of your flashlights especially surefires. The
> ...






LOL. I would just say that what they said is probably for liability reasons. If the power requirements are kept in spec, the driver in the head doesn't even "know" what batteries are powering it.


----------



## Arcus Diabolus (Jul 15, 2010)

I find it a bit funny when i read "wow, surefire's making an AA light," and then "I wonder if it will run on CR123s?":fail:


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 15, 2010)

gottawearshades said:


> [...] You should not try to use a cr123a on a E2LAA flashlight, these lights are specifically made for 2 x AA batteries by using a cr123a battery you have the chance of *not being able to power **the light at all or powering it too much* and destroying the light engine.


Pathetic answer. So they say that you may underpower it or overpower it by doing that - but they can't say which?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 15, 2010)

Kestrel said:


> Pathetic answer. So they say that you may underpower it or overpower it by doing that - but they can't say which?



Just a lil CYA.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 16, 2010)

WOW, that SF guy was talking to the choir, and we know better. 2X primary lithium AA's obviously puts out more voltage that one CR123, and these AA's can hold the current very well at the low current requirement of the E2L-AA's circuit, just as good if not better than a single CR123.

Bill

Thought I would add, in case someone does not know, the E2L-AA comes supplied with two primary Lithium AA's.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 16, 2010)

If I couldn't Frankenstein a Surefire I'm not so sure I would ever of become such a huge flashaholic. 
That was the hook!


----------



## MR.A (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Surefire E2L-AA is on SF website!*

can anyone have a time to make a video or a small review of the E2L AA?

thanks.


----------



## jtblue (Jul 18, 2010)

I wonder how many lumens it puts out on alkaline's?


----------



## gottawearshades (Jul 22, 2010)

Just a quick field report. Mine arrived this week. I like it more than I expected. I bought it mainly for potential emergency-type use.

Just some observations: it is indeed fully e-series compatible. It worked with other tail-caps and with an E1B head on it. Pointed at the ceiling, it might be just as bright as my e1b on high, with slightly warmer tint, a slightly wider hotspot, and more rings, but I'm assuming this is just a product of the surefire lottery. I put some slightly-used alkalines in there, and it ran on high (a little dimmer than on the lithiums, to my eye) for a couple of hours until I got bored with the test. Also, the green anodizing is a little darker than my older SFs, and all the parts match very well. Definitely worth owning.


----------



## red02 (Jul 22, 2010)

Its getting harder and harder to resist. Personally I really like rings on the beam, hope its not a lottery.

Will it start and run on 1 cell? any one have a spacer and can check?


----------



## AVR Mark (Jul 22, 2010)

After reading your message, I tried my E2L AA with 1 Lithium cell and a Radio Shack "dummy battery" (from an old hand held CB Radio) and the light works OK but not as bright as with 2 cells. With one Alkaline cell, the light barely comes on and with one Nimh (Imedion 2100) the light barely comes on and flickers. It looks like the voltage output isn't enough with either Alkaline or Nimh but barely adequate with a (almost run down) Lithium cell.

Mark


----------



## red02 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I was afraid of that the HS1 Saint is the same, looks like Surefire isn't used to squeezing every ounce of usefulness out of AAs. Somewhat disappointing and probably means it wont reach its full potential on NiMH. You can pull about 300-500 mA from 1xAA that would give you about 90lm for less time than 2xAAs/NiMH, so its not surprising that it wasn't as bright with 1 cell. As long as it took surefire to get to 2xAAs, its probably going to take even longer for the first 1xAA.

I guess it can't be all good...


----------



## ztm (Jul 23, 2010)

red02 said:


> As long as it took surefire to get to 2xAAs, its probably going to take even longer for the first 1xAA.



A single AA Surefire E series would sell like mad...and is the light I have wanted for a decade. It is ridiculous how long they took to do any AA hand held and then they make it an overly long 2AA. I am done with them, I have other AA options and am not waiting anymore, and at this point won't buy it even if it is made...they had plenty of time.


----------



## prof student (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



[email protected] said:


> If the wait for a SF 2AA light is killing you... grab a 9P shell & install a low Vf driver drop in :thumbsup:
> 
> Curious about this E2L-AA myself


 

How exactly would you set this one up?

Thanks.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



prof student said:


> How exactly would you set this one up?
> 
> Thanks.



2 x AA fits in a 3 x 123 tube.


----------



## prof student (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*



PoliceScannerMan said:


> 2 x AA fits in a 3 x 123 tube.


 
What lamp assembly/drop in would you use?


----------



## Darvis (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Update on Surefire E2L-AA?*

Malkoff M30/31 or M60/61LL of course.


----------



## red02 (Jul 23, 2010)

Really any 0.9-4.2 dropin would be acceptable.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey folks, this is the SureFire *E2L*-AA thread.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 23, 2010)

^^ As Kestrel says. Back on topic, please...


----------



## MR.A (Jul 24, 2010)

guys i really, do not understand they way of buying a flashlight 200 dollars for example the E2L AA and the date before you buying it you already started to think of changing the LED the body etc.

For my point of view, i would never, never, touch 200 dollar light for a changing to a different LED and body.

I would better go and buy a very cheap flashlight and make 1000 changes in there.

_____________________
Surefire E2DL 200 Lumens


----------



## pulstar (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, all true flashaholics always pursue the best in their lights. While sometimes upcoming lights don't have only the best properties, they start to think how to improve it even before they actually buy one! :laughing: There's nothing wrong with that. To be honest, there is no perfect product. Every flashlight is a compromise between runtime/output, throw/flood, compact/big size... And while we sometimes find our perfect light, there's always something to improve. Even in a 200 dollars light. I can see you have 165 dollar light in your signature. I think you know why you bought it. We all, Surefire owners, know why we bought 'em:devil:. They're the best out there, but not perfect. Like everything made by human


----------



## MR.A (Jul 24, 2010)

yes there are a lot to change. But for me not to these flashlights. For my self i prefer keeping it as it is. Maybe after a year o two i will think to open the head and place better LED.

_____________________
Surefire E2DL 200 lumens


----------



## red02 (Jul 24, 2010)

Any chance for a formal/informal runtime data using 2000mAh eneloops?


----------



## etc (Jul 24, 2010)

How much pressure do you need to turn it on - is the clickie TC stiff? any chance of turning on in the pocket carry mode?

Secondly, do the cells rattle inside? Or is it a tight fit?

What's the diameter?

I like the idea of long runtime and the ability to use either Lith or Alks.


----------



## knightrider (Jul 24, 2010)

etc said:


> How much pressure do you need to turn it on - is the clickie TC stiff? any chance of turning on in the pocket carry mode?
> 
> Secondly, do the cells rattle inside? Or is it a tight fit?
> 
> ...



The switch is pretty stiff but you could make it flash if you bumped it on sat on it, but it would be hard to get it to click to the constant on. But you can lock out the tail cap very easy by unscrewing a little bit, which is a great feature of the SF switch.

The cells don't rattle inside. The inner diameter is pretty tight on the included lithium batteries. And the spring for the switch (even if it's locked out) keeps pressure on the batteries. No rattling for me.

Not sure on diameter. I've only used it on lithium batteries (still on the first set) and will probably always go lithium unless it's an emergency and I can't get them.


----------



## etc (Jul 26, 2010)

Understood, thanks.


----------



## red02 (Jul 26, 2010)

Can I convince anyone to do an informal runtime test on Eneloops on high?

That 9hrs at 100lm looks really good...


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh man... I would like to see TONS of pics of this light!

Beamshots too... :naughty:


----------



## red02 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is that 9hrs until 50%? because that would be very impressive.


----------



## Jida (Jul 27, 2010)

On the site it is 80 lumens for 9 hours until,....

**Total useful runtime until output drops below one lumen 

Not the 50 lumen mark for the 123 version, less than 1 lumen. Runtime for this light to 50 lumen has not been published from what I can find so far.


----------



## red02 (Jul 27, 2010)

Jida said:


> On the site it is 80 lumens for 9 hours until,....
> 
> **Total useful runtime until output drops below one lumen
> 
> Not the 50 lumen mark for the 123 version, less than 1 lumen. Runtime for this light to 50 lumen has not been published from what I can find so far.



I must have scanned that page looking for numbers, its the same 100hrs that the GUI is supposed to get. Eneloops will probably get 2/3rds of that.

Still looks like a good light, but I'm sitting this one out since its nothing revolutionary.


----------



## Jida (Jul 27, 2010)

For some people it is just the collectors factor to consider.

For others it is the known Surefire toughness, reliability, quality and beam profile.

For others though, this is still a real head scratcher since you can mimic almost every single facet of the E2L AA with other brands for a fraction of the costs.

In my opinion, if the light had lasted an honest 11 hours (to 50 lumens) like the 123 version it would have been a real contender. As it sits now I am in the 3rd group and will (and have) moved on to another brand to cover the same needs.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 27, 2010)

Instead of buying this light, playing with it, and then sending it to Milky I just had Scott buy it for me and get to work.

Modified acorn driver (he's trying something totally new to deal with the low voltage!!!), OP reflector that I've never used before, neutral R4 XP-G, hopefully a new copper heatsink too. I'll be able to run it off of 2 Eneloops or 1 CR123 (body I have here) without any worries. 

:twothumbs The ultimate AA Surefire, and it'll be the first from Milky labs!


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> Instead of buying this light, playing with it, and then sending it to Milky I just had Scott buy it for me and get to work.
> 
> Modified acorn driver (he's trying something totally new to deal with the low voltage!!!), OP reflector that I've never used before, neutral R4 XP-G, hopefully a new copper heatsink too. I'll be able to run it off of 2 Eneloops or 1 CR123 (body I have here) without any worries.
> 
> :twothumbs The ultimate AA Surefire, and it'll be the first from Milky labs!



Now THATS' a hardcore CPF-er right there folks! Doesn't even get the light first - just sends it directly from retailer to be modded! 

We expect a full write up!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 28, 2010)

*Oh, I'll be very glad to!*

_Just give the man a couple of months to work it all out._  OH and it'll be able to handle carbine recoil, I made sure to ask about that. You just never know when something could wind up on a rifle LOL.

We also discussed making a Milky candle circuit driven E series head, 20 lumens for a very very long time.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 1, 2010)

anyone know- is it a certainty, just a matter of time until s.f. sells the head separately? or is there another surefire led e series head that can run on 2xAA?


----------



## Size15's (Aug 1, 2010)

leon2245 said:


> anyone know- is it a certainty, just a matter of time until s.f. sells the head separately? or is there another surefire led e series head that can run on 2xAA?


Why would SureFire sell the E2L-AA bezel separately from the E2L-AA body; the only body they sell that is designed for the 2 AA batteries it requires?
It makes sense to offer the E2L-AA as a complete flashlight.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 1, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Why would SureFire sell the E2L-AA bezel separately from the E2L-AA body; the only body they sell that is designed for the 2 AA batteries it requires?
> It makes sense to offer the E2L-AA as a complete flashlight.


 
so not very likely?


----------



## Size15's (Aug 1, 2010)

Likely as rocking-horse turd :green:


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 2, 2010)

Probably for the best, since the head alone wouldn't have been too much cheaper than the whole light anyway. just wish it weren't so loooong or I'd go for it.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 2, 2010)

leon2245 said:


> Probably for the best, since the head alone wouldn't have been too much cheaper than the whole light anyway.


 
That's the way it is with SureFire.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 2, 2010)

According to this SF pitchman 43 seconds into the video), the SF E2L-AA will run quote, "about 2-3 hours on the high end depending upon the grade of your battery..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGsMd2Vk56U

.

It would be nice to have something more concrete, though...


----------



## red02 (Aug 11, 2010)

How does the low compare to other lights? like the Fenix or Quark?

I know its rated at 3lm... are those 3 old Surefire lumens?


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 13, 2010)

So, has anyone done any runtime tests on this light yet??


----------



## tigervn (Aug 13, 2010)

Nobody in forum buy it...........


----------



## Illum (Aug 13, 2010)

Schuey2002 said:


> So, has anyone done any runtime tests on this light yet??



no one who has bought one sent one to the reviewers who could do runtime tests on it...


----------



## Sean (Aug 14, 2010)

If I had some extra money I'd buy one and test it. Maybe sometime soon. We'll see.


----------



## curtispdx (Aug 15, 2010)

I just ordered one last night from Battery Junction. It was a toss up between that one and the Malkoff M31.


----------



## red02 (Aug 15, 2010)

Great, let us know how you like it.


----------



## Federal LG (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh man... I really want to see more pics of this new SF.

Or more detailed reviews about it...

C´mon, friends!


----------



## red02 (Aug 20, 2010)

Really looking for a new general purpose AA light since my DBS doesn't have the efficiency I need. 

I'd appreciate if someone could comment on the low. I've got a Saint, GUI and P3D to compare to.


----------



## red02 (Aug 23, 2010)

Shameless bump for info


----------



## red02 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nothing after 2 weeks?





... thanks



red02 said:


> How does the low compare to other lights? like the Fenix or Quark?
> 
> I know its rated at 3lm... are those 3 old Surefire lumens?


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 25, 2010)

red02 said:


> Nothing after 2 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. :shrug: It's kinda sad..... :mecry:


----------



## Federal LG (Aug 25, 2010)

Come on owners... Give us a nice detailed review, with TONS of pics!

We´re CPFers... let´s move!!

:twothumbs


----------



## red02 (Aug 25, 2010)

Federal LG said:


> Come on owners... Give us a nice detailed review, with TONS of pics!
> 
> We´re CPFers... let´s move!!
> 
> :twothumbs



Good luck, "Surefire review" seems like an oxymoron on these forums. Its difficult enough getting a simple question answered.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Aug 25, 2010)

Scott is still working on mine. 
I'm no help these days, no computer service at the new house.
I can post from work on my phone. Maybe in 2 months budget permitting.........


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 25, 2010)

A Youtube video review on this light would be nice. 

ETA: Hey, look what I found! >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj54CIa71Uo


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 25, 2010)

Schuey2002 said:


> Hey, look what I found! >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj54CIa71Uo



Good find, good review too. These look great to gift to the hunters in the family who like flashlights, but arent flashaholics.


----------



## Federal LG (Aug 26, 2010)

Schuey2002 said:


> A Youtube video review on this light would be nice.
> 
> Hey, look what I found! >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj54CIa71Uo



Nice find, Schuey!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Simon520 (Aug 28, 2010)

I have some preliminary runtime info. Preliminary because I fell asleep after the 7 hour mark and woke up at 10 hours. At 10 hours, the light had fallen out of regulation and would not go into high mode; it was running at low level.

First test was with 2450 mA Procell alkaline AA batteries. They were NOT fresh out of the package.

Starting voltage 1.45 volts per cell; I've seen over 1.54 fresh.

Initial amp draw not recorded.
2 hours: 45 mA low; 400 high
2:45. 424 mA high
3:15. 480 mA high. Voltage 2.40 total
4:00. 330 mA high. voltage 2.22 DIMMING NOTICEABLY

At about 4:20 high mode same as low (I.e. No high mode) so test ended. The light appeared to maintain full brightness on high for about 3:30 then start to dim slowly over the next hour. You can tell by the mA draw that the regulator is pulling more cuurent from the batteries as voltage drops.


----------



## Simon520 (Aug 28, 2010)

Energizer Lithium L91 (2900 mA) test:

Initial battery voltage 3.34 
Initial draw: 42 mA low 287 mA high

3:00 hours 45/303 @ 2.99 volts
4:00 hours 45/310 @ 2.98 volts
5:00 hours 45/307 @ 2.97 volts
6:00 hours 43/308 @ 2.93 volts

At 7 hours there was no apparent dimming; it was 3 am and I fell asleep before I could get up and check amps/volts on the Fluke. 

I woke up at the 10:30 mark, and the light had no high mode only low mode. During the first 7 hours of this test I compared the brightness on high to a Surefire E1B and they are roughly equivalent. I saw no obvious diminution of output over the first 7 hours.

I will repeat the test with fresh L91 lithiums tomorrow and check volts/draw every hour until it starts dimming.


----------



## Sean (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the runtime tests!


----------



## etc (Aug 29, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 30, 2010)

Simon520, I am impressed with the Alkaline runtime. The 3:15 shows that it was still running in regulation, the proof being the higher amp draw. Also good considering the cells were not fresh, most fresh cells starting at 1.60, if they have not been sitting too long. I look forward to some Eneloop runtimes.

Bill


----------



## red02 (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome results, thanks for taking the time. 

How would the E2L-AA do with Eneloops?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 13, 2010)

Anything further?


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 13, 2010)

Was at my local dealer last week and had the chance to play with the E2L-AA. In fact I went down to purchase the E2L-AA so I brought along my E1B for a comparo since both are rated at 80 lumens. I was surprised that the E1B looks brighter if only slightly. With the long runtime of the E2L-AA as a consideration, I would have bought the E2L-AA if not for the fact that I am not really pleased with the tint color. The E2L-AA seems to exhibit a slight cyan tint which I am not entirely comfortable with considering my E1B to be producing a creamy white tint. I ended up buying the M3LT.


----------



## carrot (Sep 13, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Was at my local dealer last week and had the chance to play with the E2L-AA. In fact I went down to purchase the E2L-AA so I brought along my E1B for a comparo since both are rated at 80 lumens. I was surprised that the E1B looks brighter if only slightly. With the long runtime of the E2L-AA as a consideration, I would have bought the E2L-AA if not for the fact that I am not really pleased with the tint color. The E2L-AA seems to exhibit a slight cyan tint which I am not entirely comfortable with considering my E1B to be producing a creamy white tint. I ended up buying the M3LT.


Tint is a variance in an individual flashlight, not in a specific model.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 13, 2010)

I want to own a E2L-AA at some point, I think you did good getting the M3LT though


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 13, 2010)

carrot said:


> Tint is a variance in an individual flashlight, not in a specific model.


Yes I know that but I was just disappointed that all the 3 pieces of E2L-AA, and including the piece on showcase was of the same tint. I had thought that I might be able to select the best tint out of the lot but no luck there.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 13, 2010)

jamesmtl514 said:


> I want to own a E2L-AA at some point, I think you did good getting the M3LT though


I kind of liked it a lot. Did a 4 hours walk in a remote island northeast of Singapore and most of the time I am on the 70 lumens low output with 400 lumens reserved for when more throw is needed. The bezel doesn't even get warm. In fact it felt cool to the touch. Superb and very fast heat dissipation I would say.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 13, 2010)

You went in for an E2L-AA and walked out with an M3LT....that's a heck of an upsell there!


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 13, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> You went in for an E2L-AA and walked out with an M3LT....that's a heck of an upsell there!



LOL! I have always wanted the M3LT sort of as a replacement for my M6. Mainly I just wanted a light with more efficiency that doesn't consume that many batteries that fast. Guess M3LT is the answer, except that I always dreamt of Surefire fitting a warm or neutral MC-E in there. Guess it's not going to ever happen.


----------



## Kraid (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone have any size pics? Maybe with a Preon II and a 6P?


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 18, 2010)

This may be a little commercial but it seems that a Surefire reseller has put a look at the E2L-AA on youtube here in 720p so you get a fair idea of what the light looks like and how it performs.


----------



## HighTechToolFan (Sep 24, 2010)

Kraid said:


> Anyone have any size pics? Maybe with a Preon II and a 6P?



Hi, here´s a comparison pic to my lx2:







HighTechToolFan


----------



## HighTechToolFan (Sep 24, 2010)

Just wanted to give you a heads up, that the AA´s have reached some users including me, there are posts in another german forum, hope it is allowed to link: you can find a german review including pics here:


http://www.messerforum.net/showthread.php?t=89916&goto=newpost

guess you just have to wait a few hours, the forum is down today for some routine maintenance....


----------



## HighTechToolFan (Sep 24, 2010)

....forgot another thing:


I took some comparison pictures:


unboxing:





next to the Lx2:





comparison shot on high vs lx2 on high:






You can pretty much compare the beam pattern and lumen with the old backup, at least that is my subjective impression.

For me, it´s still worth the money, since I always wanted an AA surefire light!


----------



## Cascade Range (Oct 7, 2010)

Great thread, I finally got through the pages! I also am trying to decide between either the 2aa or the cr123 version. I would primarily use my light out walking at night so the dual mode is nice.
Batteries up here of either variety are easily available and I can get the Surefire 123's for pennies over $2 ea. With the E2L being slightly smaller (which for me is a good thing) it's making my decision even tougher.


----------



## Sean (Oct 7, 2010)

If you've got AA rechargeables then I'd get the AA version.


----------



## jellydonut (Oct 7, 2010)

Anyone know the body diameter of the AA light? Since the tailcap is compatible I take it same as other E-series lights?

HighTechToolFan, do you have the measurements for both the E2L-AA and LX2 body diameters?

I wish Surefire would just supply this information on their spec sheets.


----------



## Cascade Range (Oct 7, 2010)

Is the outside diameter of the handle thinner on the E2L AA than with my E1E? Since the AA battery is slimmer than the 
cr123? I like to have a little beef to hang on to with a light and am just curious?


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 8, 2010)

I think it's the same, the battery tube is rather thick, so I think they kept the diameter the same.

Just got my E2L AA today...should have a review up soon.


----------



## Cascade Range (Oct 8, 2010)

Sounds good Robin, looking forward to it.

Anyone have any ideas on how long and well Nimih batteries run in these lights? I have 4- 2300ma batteries and wondered how they might perform?


----------



## tygger (Oct 9, 2010)

IMO, the stock E2L-AA is NOT an "outdoors" light. The TIR narrow beam is not very useful in the woods, the tint is too cool, and the low is way too high for dark adapted eyes. I sent mine to Milkylabs for a makeover. But I bought mine to have it modded so YMMV.


----------



## Robin24k (Oct 9, 2010)

Actually, compared to my other lights, the TIR beam is pretty wide...which means it doesn't throw well. The tint on mine is very neutral as well...

EDIT: My review has been posted, link is below.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/296426


----------



## Tempest UK (Oct 9, 2010)

tygger said:


> IMO, the stock E2L-AA is NOT an "outdoors" light. The TIR narrow beam is not very useful in the woods, the tint is too cool, and the low is way too high for dark adapted eyes. I sent mine to Milkylabs for a makeover. But I bought mine to have it modded so YMMV.



I suppose it depends on what one thinks the prerequisites are, if there are any at all, for an "outdoors" light. 

I've used a lot of different SureFires for outdoor activities, and they don't necessarily share any particular set of features in common.


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 30, 2010)

I just bought one E2L-AA! 

Can´t wait to see it... It looks like a winner!


----------



## Per Arne (Mar 12, 2011)

E2L-AA body + E2E Bezel + Veleno 3 mode drop-in LED + 2x Titanium 3V AA Lithium batteries CR14505 
- just to have the thread running....


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 12, 2011)

*E2L-AA pictures!!*

My thread/review was gone in the "Big CPF Crash", so I´ll post just the pics here again. Despite the pictures, IMO E2L-AA is smaller than it appears.

Click in the thumbnail for a bigger resolution picture.

Fenix TK20 and E2L-AA size comparison:




Again:




E1L and E2L-AA size comparison:




Alone:




Close up:




Hand shot:


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 11, 2012)

reviving this thread... i debating between the quark x aa and the e2l! ive never owned a surefire before... i want one but the quark is a third of the price. what do i do????


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 11, 2012)

magnum70383 said:


> reviving this thread... i debating between the quark x aa and the e2l! ive never owned a surefire before... i want one but the quark is a third of the price. what do i do????


If you don't need an ultra tough light, get the Quark X AA. Much as I am a fan of Surefire, I find myself using the neutral white Quark X AA2 tactical more often than the E2L AA. The only benefit the E2L AA have over the Quark is the toughness and the no hassle lifetime warranty. Quark X AA2 runs much brighter and covers a larger spot. Still, I like the E2L AA but I don't see much use for it now.


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't use mine much...not because what it is either...quite the opposite. It's a tough as nails 2AA light (quite possibly the toughest factory AA anyways), and, since I have so many SF's, my E2L-AA is my "true SHTF light". If I get another, One would definitely be an EDC. I carried my current one for about 2 years...get's excellent runtime on Duraloops, and the high setting is plenty for what I need a utility light for. The E2L-AA will PROBABLY last you longer...10+ years??? If it doesn't though, it's backed by one of, if not THE best warranty in the business.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 11, 2012)

hmm lasts 10+ years... well hopefully by then there will be a 1000lu 2xaa light lol! i will go for the quark!!


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 11, 2012)

Only ten?

I expect to pass down my SureFire lights one day. I already have a niece and nephew.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 11, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I expect to pass down my SureFire lights one day. I already have a niece and nephew.


Taking any more applicants?


----------



## DM51 (Jan 11, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> Taking any more applicants?


IIRC you already have ~23 uncles, among all your other CPF-acquired relatives. LOL


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 11, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> Taking any more applicants?



When I'm dead, you can have one of my LED modded E2E lights. 

(I've honestly lost track of how many of those I have. Which ironically reminds me that I have yet to put the last LED upgrade into my two-tone E2E model. I honestly forgot.)


----------



## angelofwar (Jan 12, 2012)

magnum70383 said:


> hmm lasts 10+ years... well hopefully by then there will be a 1000lu 2xaa light lol! i will go for the quark!!



I was being VERY conservative...the E2L-AA will probably out last you. My grandkids will be playing with my Surefires. Seriously. And I don't have any yet. I don't like bad mouthing other brands, but I put them into a large category of "non-surefire quality lights". And, well, those will last you maybe 4 years...if you're lucky.


----------



## Brasso (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't really use mine either. It's not bad, it's just not as exciting as my other lights. I keep it at the ready though. As the others have said, it's my SHTF light. Tough as roofing nails. I put a flip up diffuser on it. When the world goes south, it'll be in my pocket.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 12, 2012)

Brasso said:


> I don't really use mine either. It's not bad, it's just not as exciting as my other lights. I keep it at the ready though. As the others have said, it's my SHTF light. Tough as roofing nails. I put a flip up diffuser on it. When the world goes south, it'll be in my pocket.



Dammn, it's THAT good?! wow... Back to debating rather to get it or not... lol


----------



## kelmo (Jan 12, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> ...I expect to pass down my SureFire lights one day. I already have a niece and nephew.



Father I've finally found you!!!

Your illigetimate son,

"Poly"crom


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 13, 2012)

kelmo said:


> Father I've finally found you!!!
> 
> Your illigetimate son,
> 
> "Poly"crom



My love, and flashlight collection, comes with a high price. A paternity test.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2012)

What brand are the lithium AA's included in the E2L-AA?


----------



## slingsy (Mar 15, 2012)

ico said:


> What brand are the lithium AA's included in the E2L-AA?



Energizer ultimate lithiums.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 15, 2012)

I say if you don't mind splurging, & you don't need the quark's ability to tail stand, its smaller size/weight & six additional modes (including a higher high, lower low, & three blinking modes), I vote for the E2L-AA. Many here do find those features necessary though. 

But neither of those models seem to lose much if you end up flipping the one you like least on the mp, maybe try both & find out?


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 29, 2012)

I know someone already asked but I couldn´t find the answer...

Can I use E2L-AA head in E1L body (1x CR123) ?


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 29, 2012)

Federal LG said:


> I know someone already asked but I couldn´t find the answer...
> 
> Can I use E2L-AA head in E1L body (1x CR123) ?


Of course you can, as long as it is not the E2L body.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Mar 29, 2012)

Will any E-series filter or diffuser fit the E2L AA?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 29, 2012)

BIG45-70 said:


> Will any E-series filter or diffuser fit the E2L AA?



Of course. The bezel is the same size as the rest.


----------



## kelmo (Mar 30, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> My love, and flashlight collection, comes with a high price. A paternity test.



The test came back and we share the same lithium chemistry!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 30, 2012)

kelmo said:


> The test came back and we share the same lithium chemistry!



Oops! . . . Looks like what happened in Vegas, didn't stay there.


----------



## angelofwar (Mar 30, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Oops! . . . Looks like what happened in Vegas, didn't stay there.



Looks like some-one needs to keep there flashlight in there pocket...


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 31, 2012)

angelofwar said:


> Looks like some-one needs to keep there flashlight in there pocket...



Darn if that 6D [email protected] doesn't get in the way sometimes.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Mar 31, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Darn if that 6D [email protected] doesn't get in the way sometimes.




LoL awesome


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok guys, let's stay on topic.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry Bill. 

The one thing that has prevented me from getting an E2L-AA model is the optic in the head. Tight, narrow, beam is just less useful for certain lighting tasks. Now if it had the type of beam that comes out of the current version of the SF L1, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 1, 2012)

Monocrom,

I would use the F04 diffuser to make the beam a very floody one for close range. 



Monocrom said:


> Sorry Bill.
> 
> The one thing that has prevented me from getting an E2L-AA model is the optic in the head. Tight, narrow, beam is just less useful for certain lighting tasks. Now if it had the type of beam that comes out of the current version of the SF L1, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 1, 2012)

Harry999 said:


> Monocrom,
> 
> I would use the F04 diffuser to make the beam a very floody one for close range.





I forgot that it's basically the same head you get on an E1L. Which means the F04 will fit. Thanks for the help.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 1, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Sorry Bill.
> 
> The one thing that has prevented me from getting an E2L-AA model is the optic in the head. Tight, narrow, beam is just less useful for certain lighting tasks. *Now if it had the type of beam that comes out of the current version of the SF L1*, I'd be all over it.


Monocrom, both the E2L AA and the current L1 share the same optic as well as the same emitter. In another words, they both have the same beam profile.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 1, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Sorry Bill.
> 
> The one thing that has prevented me from getting an E2L-AA model is the optic in the head. Tight, narrow, beam is just less useful for certain lighting tasks. Now if it had the type of beam that comes out of the current version of the SF L1, I'd be all over it.



The beam might not be the best or preferable for indoors use or for shining up walls. But for outdoors use I think it's great. Related to the total output the TIR optics provides a wide and punchy hotspot. The spill is dimmer than reflector light but still adequate for seeing the area around you. In my opinion this actually is an advantage because the spill with a reflector often dazzles on the foreground. Therefore I find the appellation for this light, *Outdoorsman*, very appropriate.


----------



## slingsy (Apr 10, 2012)

tygger said:


> IMO, the stock E2L-AA is NOT an "outdoors" light. The TIR narrow beam is not very useful in the woods, the tint is too cool, and the low is way too high for dark adapted eyes. I sent mine to Milkylabs for a makeover. But I bought mine to have it modded so YMMV.



It's E series so it doesn't matter what they call it. Mine is neutral on high with a slight green tint on low, which is only visible white wall hunting.


----------



## Swedpat (Apr 10, 2012)

Federal LG said:


> I know someone already asked but I couldn´t find the answer...
> 
> Can I use E2L-AA head in E1L body (1x CR123) ?



I am sure you can. Actually I tried using the opposite: E1L head to the E2L AA body because my E1L head has slightly warmer tint than E2L AA head(E2L AA is not too cool bit it's a slight difference because of the tint lottery, I understand). 
But it was some issue with flickering so I avoided it. Maybe it was caused by the slightly higher voltage with 2x lithium cells compared to 1xCR123. No problem after that however.


----------



## Brasso (Apr 10, 2012)

I noticed the same thing. Surefire has apparently made the E2L-AA head to run in a very narrow voltage range. VERY narrow.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 11, 2012)

I use eneloops on my E2L-AA and can mix and match them all...


----------



## bigfoot (Jul 16, 2012)

I couldn't resist, snagged one off Amazon. It's been a while since this was released and I keep making excuses for myself. But now that we're in 2012, I need to have everything together for Dec. 21, LOL. :naughty:


----------



## skyfire (Jul 16, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> I couldn't resist, snagged one off Amazon. It's been a while since this was released and I keep making excuses for myself. But now that we're in 2012, I need to have everything together for Dec. 21, LOL. :naughty:



i did the same this morning, saw a decent price on a certain auction site, and said its about time i get one of these.

uhh... whats going on on dec. 21? is it the new "doomsday" day? :naughty:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 16, 2012)

It's December 22nd of this year when the world is supposed to end. Same B.S., different date. The world will actually come to an end completely unexpectedly, without any fore-warning, on some unknown date. Maybe 6 years from now, maybe 60, maybe 600. Maybe 6 hours from now. No one actually knows. 

So, if you want an E2L-AA model . . . Now is literally as good a time as any to get one. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonkem (Jul 16, 2012)

Actually, we can know. Just as Noah knew, and Moses knew, when the judgments would come  won't be this year for sure, as it will require 7 years of "tribulation"(trial) of God's people. I don't suppose to convince anyone here, just my .02. Sorry to run the thread. I have had one of the E2L-aa lights for over a year, great light. 





Monocrom said:


> It's December 22nd of this year when the world is supposed to end. Same B.S., different date. The world will actually come to an end completely unexpectedly, without any fore-warning, on some unknown date. Maybe 6 years from now, maybe 60, maybe 600. Maybe 6 hours from now. No one actually knows.
> 
> So, if you want an E2L-AA model . . . Now is literally as good a time as any to get one. :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a 2nd one, just so I use one and keep a spare unused one for the Zpaw. I have that much faith in there products.


----------



## skyfire (Jul 17, 2012)

someone at BF is selling one at $100 shipped. its still available right now.
if i hadnt already ordered one that morning i would of snagged it.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jul 18, 2012)

I won't part with my E2l-AA until something more efficient comes out by SF. I keep it in a blackout kit with a spare clickie and a few lithium AA's.


----------



## bigfoot (Jul 18, 2012)

With the fact that people are eating one anothers' faces off in FL, chewing on others in NY, and that a pack of raccoons worked together to chase, trip, and gnaw on a lady... I think things are getting, well, "interesting". <puts on tin foil hat> LOL

http://news.yahoo.com/raccoon-attack-sends-woman-hospital-204922066--abc-news-topstories.html

So to keep it flashlight-related, on the plus side, you could use an E2L AA to blind the raccoons if this was at night.


----------



## Bogie (Jul 18, 2012)

I have recently bought a E3 Body (CPF Member Cubebike) setup for either 3 CR123' or 2 AA's it has been making frequent incursions into my EDC rotation


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 18, 2012)

tonkem said:


> Actually, we can know. Just as Noah knew, and Moses knew, when the judgments would come  won't be this year for sure, as it will require 7 years of "tribulation"(trial) of God's people. I don't suppose to convince anyone here, just my .02. Sorry to run the thread. I have had one of the E2L-aa lights for over a year, great light.



It won't be long now, get your lithiums ready.


----------



## lionken07 (Jul 19, 2012)

What kind of LED does the E2L AA uses? I looked around and didn't find much info. Pretty nice to run it on high for 8 hour+ on a set of AAs even in today's standard.


----------



## Robin24k (Jul 19, 2012)

Cree XR-E.


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 20, 2012)

lionken07 said:


> What kind of LED does the E2L AA uses? I looked around and didn't find much info. Pretty nice to run it on high for 8 hour+ on a set of AAs even in today's standard.



It will only get that runtime with lithiums.


----------



## bigfoot (Jul 20, 2012)

Well, first impression is... I like it! For those of us who want to buy USA-made lights, the options are dwindling, especially in the AA arena. Nice to see SF bring this to market. The one I received has a flawless beam and the tint is towards the more neutral side.


----------



## skyfire (Jul 21, 2012)

ive had a couple days with mine, and im really liking it too. its a keeper for sure. im even thinking of modding it with a new emitter and optic.
planning on getting some single cell E-series bodies and parts to lego as well.
usually i dont like the 2xAA lengths but something about the e2l-aa that works. maybe its the UI, or that "surefire" is etched on its side.
either way, im a happy camper. and the 2xaa body works with all my L1 heads.


----------



## bigfoot (Jul 21, 2012)

skyfire said:


> maybe its the UI, or that "surefire" is etched on its side.



Hehehe :devil:


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 21, 2012)

skyfire said:


> maybe its the UI, or that "surefire" is etched on its side.





bigfoot said:


> Hehehe :devil:



However, I would say it's something special to hold a Surefire in the hand. Not just the brand but also the quality feeling with the excellent machining. 
E2L AA isn't in any way a superior light when it comes to brightness, neither runtime. But it just feels so great and it does its job.


----------



## Bogie (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: The Surefire E2L-AA Thread*


----------



## KlausHB (Jul 23, 2012)

I may be wrong here but I don't believe Surefire currently give out review samples to the Flashaholic community. They've no need to generate interest.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jul 23, 2012)

Bogie said:


>



I put an LX2 clip on mine for bezel down carry.


----------



## Bogie (Jul 23, 2012)

At the moment this body has no provision for any clips ( it's a Cubebike E3 body)


----------



## skyfire (Jul 23, 2012)

Bogie said:


> At the moment this body has no provision for any clips ( it's a Cubebike E3 body)



couple that with a malkoff, and you got a great light that can be used with 2xAA or 3xCR123.
ive always wished there was a 3xCR123 VME body.


----------



## Bogie (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes a 3-9V drop-in will be in the works for this as it will allow 2AA,3x123,or 2x17500's for power


----------

